
Brick Block (2016) - thdrdt
https://oskarstalberg.com/game/house/index.html
======
pdoub
Please note that this is an old demo that has since grown into a full-blown
game:
[https://steamcommunity.com/app/1291340](https://steamcommunity.com/app/1291340)
(Says Windows-only, but has a working Beta for Mac)

Here's a talk by Oskar on how generating such worlds work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bcZb-
SsnrA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bcZb-SsnrA)

~~~
brohee
And already a subreddit where people showcase some pretty impressive
creations:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Townscaper/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Townscaper/)

~~~
jiofih
“This community is available in the app”

Looks like Reddit is not part of the internet anymore.

------
hombre_fatal
Found a similar thing but with a planet on his blog:
[http://oskarstalberg.com/game/planet/planet.html](http://oskarstalberg.com/game/planet/planet.html)

I'm in awe of the attention to detail. This guy is a real artist, cool to see
such a skilled mix of creativity, art, and software.

------
nxpnsv
This was even more amazing to me
[http://oskarstalberg.com/game/planet/planet.html](http://oskarstalberg.com/game/planet/planet.html)

~~~
ourcat
Very nice. It reminds me a little bit of the early stages of the game 'Spore'.

~~~
nxpnsv
Yeah, I think they used a similar approach, there was a great talk about how
they made planets, not sure where to find it though. Loved the concept, but
found the game pretty dull in practice.

------
LordHeini
I like how you get a wobbly floating effect, when you remove all the
foundations of a block.

~~~
madc
I was going to write the same thing.

------
dgellow
I just want to say, Oskar's twitter is a goldmine:
[https://twitter.com/OskSta](https://twitter.com/OskSta). It was fantastic to
see his work on Townscaper over the past year.

------
load
This is awesome. I ended up just removing random bits to make it look wrong,
but somehow it always ended up looking pretty stunning. I think the shadows
also add a lot to the scene.

I also made a pretty good-looking two layered structure with it: (pic
[https://ibb.co/vVbtG52](https://ibb.co/vVbtG52))

------
bhrgunatha
Oppose the tyranny of gravity

[https://imgur.com/CUbh6Cy.png](https://imgur.com/CUbh6Cy.png)

[https://i.imgur.com/CUbh6Cy.png](https://i.imgur.com/CUbh6Cy.png)

~~~
SwiftyBug
Oppose the tyranny of colour as well?

Your creation reminds of the work of M. C. Escher

[http://mediad.publicbroadcasting.net/p/nhpr/files/201409/5-E...](http://mediad.publicbroadcasting.net/p/nhpr/files/201409/5-Escher-
Waterfall_0.jpg)

[https://playingcardcollector.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/rel...](https://playingcardcollector.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/relativity-
by-m-c-escher-1953.jpg)

------
Animats
That looks like Archmatrix.[1]

Archmatrix is a full constraint system. Stretch a wall, you get more windows,
not bigger ones. Stretch a chair, get a couch.

[1] [https://youtu.be/aBeco-qPip4](https://youtu.be/aBeco-qPip4)

------
wlkr
This is a really cool project, I particularly like how well thought out the
possible connections are between tiers. The only 'issue' I can see is that
rooftops are often left inaccessible! Automatically adding some ladders or
steps to adjacent would be a simple solution but I'm sure there are more
imaginative and architecturally inclined people than me with better ideas!

My creation:
[https://i.imgur.com/fwR4E1P.png](https://i.imgur.com/fwR4E1P.png)

~~~
capableweb
Quick solution could be to just add one wooden door/trap/plank per "terrace",
on the floor of it, to symbolize entrance from within

------
bichiliad
This is so simple and so enjoyable.

------
kome
lovely! i recommend visiting also his beautiful tumblr:
[https://oskarstalberg.tumblr.com/](https://oskarstalberg.tumblr.com/)

------
rcruzeiro
"You need a browser which supports WebGL to run this content. Try installing
Firefox."

Oddly, I get this when attempting to load this website on Firefox (macOS)

~~~
jjjbokma
Firefox 78.01 on macOS Mojave: works fine.

~~~
rcruzeiro
I'm on 80.0a1 on macOS Big Sur

~~~
jagged-chisel
Betas on betas, so I don't think your experience is "odd" but probably to be
expected.

~~~
rcruzeiro
Seeing that oepning the website on Firefox prompts a message for me to try
opening the website on Friebfox, I'd say odd is a good adjecive for this
experience. It won't be odd if I was opening it on Safari or if this version
of Firefox was causing issues with multiple websites (so far, I only had an
issue with this one and, yes, I did try other websites that use WebGL).

------
codetrotter
Looks cool. Would be nice with a YouTube video about it for those of us on
mobile.

------
juliend2
Pro tip: right-click to remove blocks.

------
keeganpoppen
oh man i had way too much fun playing with this!

------
jbverschoor
Very polished!

------
vmchale
the YIMBY game

------
fnord77
desktop only? worked perfectly fine on my mbp

~~~
wtracy
That means a desktop platform, not a desktop form factor.

OS X is considered a desktop operating system in this context. (As opposed to
a mobile platform like iOS or Android.)

------
rrll22
Please change the URL by adding "[https://"](https://")

